# SoCal Track day Dec 21 @ Willow Springs (Big Willow)



## ptsocal (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone! There’s another track day coming up on Dec 21. This one’s also hosted by Extremespeedtrackevents and is at Willow Springs (Big Willow). Here’s the info if you need it:

Special track day price of only $105 for the whole day on track. 
DISCOUNT CODE IS ( willow22 ) 
Any questions email [email protected] 
Register here- Home - Extreme Speed Track Events 
Must register before Dec 20th for the discount 

Beginners are welcome. Free Basic on track instruction for beginners. All driver levels welcome. Extremespeed will be running special private run groups for beginners who want to get familiar with on track essentials and car control at highway speeds. 
Free timing for all drivers 
Free Lunch for all drivers


----------

